# Garden Railroads On Second San Diego RR Layout Tour - August 11



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

Model Railroads of Southern California’s thirty-fourth layout tour takes place Saturday, August 11. This will be a free, self-guided tour of ten layouts at nine locations in the north San Diego area including two garden railroads. James Kuhns’ Gn3 Owl Creek Pass Railroad in Encinitas and Curtis Roecks’ G scale Guajome Mountain Railroad in Oceanside will be on this tour.

Altogether there will be three HO scale layouts, two N scale layouts, two large scale layouts, one S scale layout and two O scale layouts. Four of the railroads are narrow gauge. Here are the layouts:

David Balser	(On30)
10:00 to 4:00
2037 Country Wood Way
Encinitas
RSVP at 760-436-6139
on Friday, August 10

John Constans (Sn3)
12:00 to 4:00
16202 Via Pacifica
Rancho Santa Fe

John Duffy (O)
11:00 to 3:00
14910 Via de la Valle
(County Highway 6)
Del Mar

Steve Harris (HOn3)
1:00 to 5:00
12424 Sierra Rojo Road
Valley Center

James Kuhns (Gn3)
11:00 to 5:00
1702 Old Mill Road
Encinitas

Curtis Roecks (G)
10:00 to 7:00	1357 Hodges Road,
Oceanside

Escondido History Center (HO)
1:00 to 4:00
321 N. Broadway
Escondido

North County Model RR Soc. (HO)
10:00 to 3:00
1820 Oceanside Blvd.
(Above Boney’s Market)
Oceanside

Short Track Club (N)
9:00 to 4:00
2040 N. Santa Fe Ave.
Vista

This is a free event and you may bring relatives and friends. Once you are in the tour area the distance between layouts will be very short.

If you would like descriptions of these layouts and an area map with the locations of the layouts, e-mail me directly at:
[email protected]

Persons taking this tour assume all risks and liability for their personal safety. Although I am the Moderator of Model Railroads of Southern California, I am not responsible for personal loss or injury to those taking this tour.

If you cannot make this tour, more tours are scheduled including tours in the Central Coast and Ventura-Santa Barbara-Northwest L.A. County area this fall. A Kern County tour is schedule for March 2013 as are tours that year in conjunction with the National Narrow Gauge Convention in August, and the Banning Train Festival and Central Coast Railroad Festival, both in October. A tour in the South Bay-Long Beach area may be scheduled for the spring of 2013.

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------

